# Yellow Belt Test



## ktaylor75 (Dec 20, 2007)

I tested for my yellow belt today...and passed! Yay-hoo! Will be excited to begin learning new things after the Christmas break!


----------



## Carol (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations!   Your first test passed!   

artyon: artyon: artyon:  


Great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## stickarts (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2007)

*Congrats!!!!!*


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your early Christmas present!


----------



## kosho (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice Job, 
              Have a safe Break.

Kosho


----------



## sksblackbelt (Dec 22, 2007)

May it be the first of many!


----------



## crushing (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## ktaylor75 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you all


----------



## masherdong (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 26, 2007)

congrats. I remember mine. It seems like a life time ago

B


----------



## jamz (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats!  I got mine two days after you got yours!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2008)

Good for both of you!


----------



## anubis4b (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Marchfly (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations. 

Hope to retain the passion and move ahead in leaps and bounds.


----------



## ktaylor75 (Jan 13, 2008)

congratulations Jamz!  ain't it nice to have a colored belt now?  lol.  One guy (who tested for his black belt saturday) is excited that I got my yellow cause as he says now, "Now I can take you down."  lol  I am in trouble now...hehehe


----------

